# Barn finds!



## Bixel (Feb 1, 2016)

Over the past summer, I have worked at cleaning out the barn at my moms property as we get ready to sell the farm. My parents built the house 30 years ago, and with my dads inability to throw stuff away, that was a large chore that still isnt done. The past weekend I was showing potential buyers through the property and was in the loft of the barn. In the one corner, there is a big wooden workbench that is covered in pieces of angle iron, and about an inch of dirt along with those. One of the buyers happened to move a couple of the pieces of steel, and a noticed a flash of colour under. I quickly went over and noticed what I thought was a metal lip hanging over the edge of the table was actually a flange sign edge. I didnt have time to dig it out right then since it was covered in steel and dirt, and we were moving on. 

I had to wait a couple hours until all my tours for the day had been finished and I went back upstairs. I started removing numerous pieces of steel, and brushed away the dirt and just saw the word "Tires" and right away knew it was a porcelain sign. I removed that one, and it was caked in dirt. Under it was another sign, and another, and then another. All stacked on top of each other. 2 of the signs are Porcelain flange signs, The Goodrich and the Ontario Motor League(OML later because CAA, same sort of thing as AAA). The flange parts of them were set so they hung over the edge of the table. I never noticed because I though it was just other pieces of angle iron hanging over the edge.

They were VERY dirty when removed, but I have since cleaned them up.

The Waters Electric is close to my heart because that was my Grandfathers business that he shut down in 1950, a couple years before my father was born. I am fairly sure we have a picture somewhere of that sign hanging in the window of his old business. It is a painted, homemade sign which I suspect may have been painted by my grandmother as she was an artist who did a lot of painting. The Marconi Radio sign would be from my grandfathers business as well, as he was a Marconi Radio dealer while he had the business, and for many years after that. I believe the vehicle related signs come from the same building my dad grew up in, and my grandfather operated the business out of. It had been a mechanics shop in the little garage behind before they bought it.

Overall, very cool finds which I was not expecting, and am very happy to have.

The photo shows them mere minutes after being removed from their hiding spots.


----------



## Bixel (Feb 1, 2016)

Here is a photo of them after a quick cleaning. I gave them a better bath later after this photo was taken, and they look much better. Left them at my moms new place for now, and I will probably hang them up in the garage there.


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 2, 2016)

Great finds, that Goodrich Garage tire sign is worth big bucks, over two hundred if double sided


----------



## foster2100 (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow those signs are top notch!


----------



## Bixel (Feb 2, 2016)

I should add, all 4 of the signs are double sided.


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 2, 2016)

Maybe 400.00 then, how big is the diameter 18 inches or so?? if so at least 400.00


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Feb 3, 2016)

That's pretty awesome. Nice finds!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 4, 2016)

That's amazing, I love old advertising stuff so that's like a dream find for me!  A porcelain sign is higher up on my list of things I want to find than pretty much any bottle.  So far the closest I've gotten is a Pepsi push-bar broken in half.


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 4, 2016)

Old signs are worth big bucks especially ones like these which are realies, and not the many many reproduced ones which sometimes are hard to tell if they are real or repopped. when they have provenance such as yours it is important for you the owner of such to keep a record of where they came from, a photo of the bench on which they were covering would be good. you have to understand that there are unscrupulous people who age good repops to make them look real, and it is sometimes impossible to tell the difference.......Andy


----------



## Ace31 (Feb 6, 2016)

The Goodrich sign is cool.


----------

